# Difference in Lawrence Welk codes in II?



## DebBrown (Feb 16, 2008)

What do the different II codes mean?  And which one is preferable?

Lawrence Welk Resort Villas - LWR & LW2

Villas on the Greens at the Welk Resort - VLW & VL2

Evidently LW2 and VL2 are not 5* so I'm not sure what that means.

Is April warm enough for pools there?

And.. finally, my weakest trader only pulls Villas on the Greens, not the other one.

Deb


----------



## randyz (Feb 19, 2008)

DebBrown said:


> What do the different II codes mean?  And which one is preferable?
> 
> Lawrence Welk Resort Villas - LWR & LW2
> 
> ...



Spent most every April of my childhood/teen years in SoCal. And most of them in pools. So yes April is usually just fine. Sorry, have not stayed at the Welk resorts.

Randy


----------



## swift (Feb 19, 2008)

Not sure what the initials are about but I have stayed at the Lawrence Welk Villas. The Villas are the older units and the Villas on the Green are the newer ones.  First of all there are several pools so no matter where you stay you will be close to one. However, the Green is closer to the one with the water slide. But, the older units are larger. The resort is large and you are going to need a car. Personally, I like the older units because they are built more like duplex cottages and are larger, I have a family of 5. Even thou they are older they are still very nice and well kept. You can look up the reviews and read about both of them.


----------



## DebBrown (Feb 19, 2008)

Randy and Theresa, I appreciate both your comments!

Randy, we may give it a try for spring break in April next year.

Theresa, I think we'd be happy in either unit since we'd only have 4 people.  I like the idea of being near the water slide though.  

Deb


----------

